# Supplements for hair growth?



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey all! So Piper's already started blowing her coat after her surgery a week ago. I know that dogs can do this after surgery, but she's still recovering from blowing her winter coat recently, so I'm wondering what people here have used to help facilitate regrowing a healthy coat, and maybe speeding up the regrowth from the area where she's been shaved on her head. She looks like Friar Tuck right now!  

She gets salmon oil supplements already, and her coat looks great on her PPP SSS. I was thinking about trying Dogzymes Gro-Hair and wanted to see if anyone else has used them before, or had success with anything else?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Super 14 is pretty good. Isle of Dogs makes a royal jelly supplement but at least in FL it goes rancid fairly quickly.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

You have a beautiful boy! Heavy coats are highly overrated


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

We've used The Missing Link for Skin and Coat (powdered supplement) in the past with good results for thin coats. Our dogs loved it and never had any GI issues while on it. Some report loose stools with the product.


----------

